# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Preparing for HGH Cycle

## BiggerBri2002

Hey guys,

Some of you may remember me from the past. Been away for awhile. ANYWAY, I was prepared to start a basic Test E/Dece/Anadrol cycle a few weeks back, but had to put it on hold for some personal reasons. In the meantime I have been investigating HGH and think I want to ad that to my next cycyle which I plan on starting in January....here are my questions:

1.) As I said above, I already have Test E/Deca /Anadrol ready to go. So I assume that once I peak out at 4IU ed, I should start my anabolics? Should I not include the deca and anandrol and just do the Test E?

2.) I only have enough $$ to do about 3-4 monts on the HGH...is it worth it? I have read that you have to do it for at least 6 mths but other places say you can do it for 3 mths. I have even read you can do a SUPER high dose for just a month?

3.) My main goal with the HGH is to tighten up and lose fat. As some of you may remember from my past posts, I used to be very overweight years ago and still have some of that stubborn fat hangin around. I was hoping the HGH would help me minimize that once and for all.

4.) Do I have to run IGF with my HGH? Or can I do it without?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I have read so many posts on HGH my head is spinning and some of the info contradicts others. So I figured I'd just ask my questions straight up.

Bri

----------


## rodge

if you aint got the $$$ to run a proper lenght of hgh cycle then i would advice to forget the whole thing and go for lr3 igf-1 wich can be run for 4-5 weeks during your cycle and another 4-5 weeks while doing pct. this will save you some $$$ and gives more result then a too short hgh cycle. 

i think that a test/deca /drol/igf cycle will def bring some decent gains in terms of lbm and some fatloss.

-rodge

----------


## BiggerBri2002

Rodge,

So would you recommend that I have to do at least 6mths on HGH?

Damn how do you guys afford it...LOL

----------


## BG

> if you aint got the $$$ to run a proper lenght of hgh cycle then i would advice to forget the whole thing and go for lr3 igf-1 wich can be run for 4-5 weeks during your cycle and another 4-5 weeks while doing pct. this will save you some $$$ and gives more result then a too short hgh cycle. 
> 
> i think that a test/deca /drol/igf cycle will def bring some decent gains in terms of lbm and some fatloss.
> 
> -rodge


I agree, sound advice.

----------


## BG

> Rodge,
> 
> So would you recommend that I have to do at least 6mths on HGH?
> 
> Damn how do you guys afford it...LOL


Yes, you should be 3months into GH before starting GH. Gotta save buddy and get a good source.

----------


## BiggerBri2002

Huh...that doesnt make sense? You have to be in GH 3 months before you start....huh? If Im 3 months I, that means I already started?

----------


## BiggerBri2002

Is IGF something that can be purchased from AR-Research? Also was wondering about the 2mg hGH PROTEIN PEPTIDE FRAGMENT 177-191? What is that all about? How do you dose it and inject it?

----------


## BG

> Huh...that doesnt make sense? You have to be in GH 3 months before you start....huh? If Im 3 months I, that means I already started?


3 months of GH before you Start AAS. Better?

----------


## BiggerBri2002

I got ya now...

----------


## BiggerBri2002

bump

----------

